# Yandex



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Minute 3:15 
Almost ran over some people on a left turn . 
awkward...


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The people were still on the curb. But I wonder what would have happened if they began walking through the crosswalk. Hopefully the car would stop. It looks like the car detected them based on the tablet that's mounted on the dash.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Minute 3:15
> Almost ran over some people on a left turn .
> awkward...


So the four cars that made the left turn in front of Yandex didn't almost run over some people but the fourth car did? Put down the leftover Christmas eggnog.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Minute 3:15
> Almost ran over some people on a left turn .
> awkward...


It's Russian. This happens with human-driven cars there all the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


>


He Lives !

Welcome Back.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Had to mute it because of the highly annoying vocal fry voice of the moron who was doing all the talking. Other than that, interesting video.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Amazing! He was trying to get him to talk about hardware, I'm guessing there's some serious grunt in terms of processing power and that'll be expensive.
We were in the best behaved and well driven car in that video.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Eddie Dingle said:


> Amazing! He was trying to get him to talk about hardware, I'm guessing there's some serious grunt in terms of processing power and that'll be expensive.
> We were in the best behaved and well driven car in that video.


Best thing about the car is the wrap. Looks pretty good.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Eddie Dingle said:


> Amazing! He was trying to get him to talk about hardware, I'm guessing there's some serious grunt in terms of processing power and that'll be expensive.
> We were in the best behaved and well driven car in that video.


Nvidia which is the provider off the most powerful GPUs has shifted a lot of focus onto developing the processors for SDCs and machine learning.

Nvidia also charges outrages rates to it's corporate clientele so yes it's probably expensive.


----------

